# Illinois PE exam. Online application or written application?



## speedyox (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm trying to apply to take the PE exam this October in IL but Illinois' website isn't clear on the application process.

This website ( http://www.idfpr.com/dpr/WHO/pe.asp ) cites a written application and an online exam application. My first thoughts were that the online application was to sign up for a particular test after your written application was accepted. BUT, the instructions for the online application ( in pdf here: https://www.continentaltesting.net/CTSonlin...nline%20app.pdf ) state that since I have my EI in another state and I graduated from an ABET accredited program, I should be able to apply directly online. (The instructions mention that if I didn't have an ABET accredited degree or if I had not passed the FE, I would have to use the written application)

To make it more confusing, the online application link says "IF YOU DO NOT HAVE YOUR NCEES TEST ID, DO NOT

PROCEED!" Well, NCEES says "To register for an exam in Illinois, contact the Illinois Board directly."

I tried calling the phone number on the written instructions but waited on hold for 30 minutes before giving up and trying the phone number on the online instructions where I was sent directly to voicemail.

Since the deadline for the written application is May 15th, I want to make sure I have everything in order as soon as possible.

Does anyone here know what the actual process is for an IL resident with an IN E.I license, a ABET accredited BS, and 7 years of experience to apply for and take the PE exam?


----------



## Paul S (Apr 23, 2010)

Here is what NCEES says about the ID:

Examinee Management System

Beginning in July 2010, examinees will register for the October 2010 administration using the new NCEES Examinee Management System. Once approved for the exam, examinees will be required to log in to the NCEES Web site, obtain a unique ID number, and register for the exam. Examinees will select the exam they are taking and their PM module when they register (for Civil PE, Mechanical PE, and FE).

It sounds like you need to apply by paper to get approved for the exam first, then NCEES will provide the ID number. On future attempts you would be able to use the online form. But your board would hopefully have the correct answer.


----------



## speedyox (Apr 23, 2010)

Paul S said:


> Here is what NCEES says about the ID:
> Examinee Management System
> 
> Beginning in July 2010, examinees will register for the October 2010 administration using the new NCEES Examinee Management System. Once approved for the exam, examinees will be required to log in to the NCEES Web site, obtain a unique ID number, and register for the exam. Examinees will select the exam they are taking and their PM module when they register (for Civil PE, Mechanical PE, and FE).
> ...


If they answer their phone, I'll ask them.

Thanks.


----------



## Paul S (Apr 23, 2010)

I think I have the answer - the new ID numbers will not begin until July of this year, which I bet is past the deadline for your application.


----------



## Paul S (Apr 23, 2010)

It also appears that NCEES is not allowing proctoring any more, and is requiring you to pick your depth section in advance and you will only get that section with your exam.


----------



## speedyox (Apr 23, 2010)

So, what you're saying is that it's not possible for anyone to get their PE License in IL this fall.


----------



## Paul S (Apr 23, 2010)

speedyox said:


> So, what you're saying is that it's not possible for anyone to get their PE License in IL this fall.


No, I am saying I don't believe you can apply online yet. IL is faster than NCEES!

Here are the forms for you to print and send in:

http://www.idfpr.com/dpr/apply/pe.asp


----------



## speedyox (Apr 23, 2010)

Paul S said:


> speedyox said:
> 
> 
> > So, what you're saying is that it's not possible for anyone to get their PE License in IL this fall.
> ...


Gotchya. Thanks for looking into it. Are you thinking that if I waited for NCEES (until July), I'd eventually be able to apply online even if I didn't submit the written application?

Those forms are the written application which I have nearly complete.

I should have my work experience supporting documentation in hand on Monday. Hopefully by then I'll be able to get through to the IL office on the phone (it's now busy).


----------



## Paul S (Apr 23, 2010)

I agree, the online app portion instructions are not clear. I would send in the paper application to be safe if you hope to take the exam this fall. Hopefully you can get in touch with someone who can help you!


----------



## speedyox (Apr 23, 2010)

Paul S said:


> I agree, the online app portion instructions are not clear. I would send in the paper application to be safe if you hope to take the exam this fall. Hopefully you can get in touch with someone who can help you!


That sounds like a good plan. Thanks.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 23, 2010)

IL has to approve you before you can actually sign up for the test. it is a two step process. basically you pay $100 to the state which qualifies you to take the test for 3 yrs. then you apply to actuallly take the test, dishing out more $.


----------

